# The 5 Year NASS Ag Census.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Coming to many mailboxes in farmland. This is the 5 year census, the last being in 2012. Supposed to be much more friendly this go around. The USDA website has a sample version you can walk thru....but you have to answer the questions to move through the trial version.....hmmmm.

After the EPA released private addresses and phone numbers it is very difficult to believe anything the government tells you.....could the IRS impose their will and demand to see if you filled a census out...for their information?

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2017/04/why-you-need-complete-2017-ag-census/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=2b20e09876-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-2b20e09876-296641129

https://www.nass.usda.gov


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I won't answer because I feel like it's none of their business. I also don't use any farm programs and don't report any crops either. Call me paranoid, but I feel like Everytime one of these things gets handed out; more controls are implemented against the small farmers. The big operators seem to get more money through farm programs. I don't like to give big government a peek into my life. Rant over.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

It probably won't hold water because the Constitution is dead and the liberals with the black dresses and wooden hammers rarely rule based upon law/Constitution....but the Constitution says

"The actual Enumeration shall be made within three Years after the first Meeting of the Congress of the United States, and within every subsequent Term of ten Years, in such Manner as they shall by Law direct. The Number of Representatives shall not exceed one for every thirty Thousand... "

The census is to determine the number of representatives (no more than 1 per 30k people), not to delve into data mining.

My loophole to "Your response is required by law" is "I gave a physical response; I chucked it in the trash."

Skip a Rope, Mark


----------

